# mackerel recipes



## sam_damon (Mar 30, 2003)

caught five spanish at the jetties in PC Beach. any favorite recipes.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Broiled- 

Ingredients: 
1 to 2 lbs of fillets of a fish like mackerel or bluefish
1 sliced green pepper
1 sliced onion
1 slice tomato
lemon juice
basil
oregano
salt and pepper
2 tbsp. dry vermouth or white wine
aluminum foil 

Instructions: 
Preheat oven to 450 °F. (230 °C.)
Blanch the sliced pepper and onion. Lay the individual fillets on the dull side of aluminum foil squares. Season with salt, pepper, and lemon juice.
Place the tomato, green pepper, and onion on top of the fillets. Season with oregano and basil. Moisten with the wine or vermouth.
Fold the aluminum foil into a packet, making sure that all edges are folded tight enough that no steam can escape, but leaving enough room above the fillet for steam to collect (Make a sealed tent with the fillet inside).
Place in preheated oven for about 10 minutes per inch of fillet thickness. Fillets will flake easily when done. 

Variation: Replace vegetables with salsa. Eliminate herbs.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Dip- 

Bake mackerel fillets with lemon and butter the night before and let cool in the refrigerator

1 cup of flaked mackerel
1/4 cup of Mayonnaise
1/4 cup of carrots
1/4 cup of onions
curry powder
salt 
pepper
cayenne pepper	

Chop carrots and onions in food processor. Mix with them flaked mackerel, mayo, and seasonings to taste. Serve chilled with tortilla chips and an appropriate beverage


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Gotta try that Dip bigshark88 sound's great.

Thanks

T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Mr. Kozlow- Maybe we need a recopies section on this forum? Just a suggestion. 

I am a big dip fan by the way. Here is how I cooked up that Amberjack that I caught a few weeks ago. This should work for Macks and Blues as well. 

Make a brine of the following:
1 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup salt (I used kosher)
Capful of liquid smoke (don't skip this)
1/2 cup teriyaki
1/2 cup Montreal steak seasoning
1/4 cup molasses 

1) We left the skin on the filets and soaked them in the brine for 12 hours. Anywhere from 4 (hours on would probably work. 
Used an electric smoker and added Hickory 

2) Wood Chunks soaked in water for 2 hrs. 

Kept the brine from the fish to put in the smoker pan for the liquid and added water to fill pan to top. 

3) Smoked for about 1 1/2 hour....figure an hour would have been better....but it was our first try. 

The fish spread:
5 Smoked Filets
8 oz cream cheese at room temp
2 stalks celery finely chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped onion (purple onion) 

You could use more or less fish and adjust the cream cheese until you get the consistency of a good tuna sandwich.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sound's like a another great one.
I will try that one as well.
Thanks
Kozlow


----------



## sam_damon (Mar 30, 2003)

thanks for the recipes used the majority of the first one. delicious


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

S_D,

I prefer Spanish Mac on the grill either aluminum boat or fish basket. Simply add some basil, lemon, and pad of butter. Should you wish garlic or Old Bay for something different. Also hard to go wrong with about any fish and some Italian dressing on the grill  

Kill it and grill it,

`bucket


----------

